# Cutting brick wall to install service door



## Quattro

In addition to the kitchen remodel, I'd like to give myself more work to do. This includes putting a service door in my "shop". My shop is a detached 1-stall building, probably 10' x 20'. The walls are stick-built with regular OSB sheathing. On the outside of the sheathing is a full-height brick facade. This goes around the entire building. 

The only door in the building is an opener-actuated garage door (7' x 9' I believe...it's a tall one). 

How do I go about opening the brick wall on the side for a door? Can someone explain this process to me? Just rent a masonry saw and go to town?  

Thanks!


----------



## CraigFL

I've done this before and you need to do some planning so you only have to cut once. Buy the door so you fix the size of the opening and the clearance for the brick. Read the directions carefully and mark where the edge of the brick needs to be. Rent the masonary saw (or use an old circular saw with a masonary blade but plan on it being junk when you're done). Set the depth to the brik plus a little & have at it!


----------



## mudmixer

You will need a lintel or something to support the brick over the door.

Dick


----------



## CraigFL

mudmixer said:


> You will need a lintel or something to support the brick over the door.
> 
> Dick



Good Point!! Leave room for a 3-1/2 X 3-1/2 X 1/4 angle


----------

